# Swamp canary - aka Prothonotary Warbler



## rip18 (May 16, 2006)

Here is a prothonotary warbler sitting in a cypress tree.  I wish I had been more on his level, but when one of these boogers sits out in the open for more than a minute, you definitely take what you can get.  We always called these the "real" wild canaries when I was growing up, not like the "tame" ones we heard you could buy in a big town if you were rich enough...

Nikon D70, 600 mm Nikor lens, f/5.6, 1/320th second, ISO 200, cropped from horizontal to vertical.


----------



## Sling (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful bird and a great pic. Thanks rip.


----------



## Hoss (May 16, 2006)

That is a good one.  Great capture.  Amazing the varity of birds you have around.

Hoss


----------



## justme (May 16, 2006)

Love the pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 16, 2006)

one of the best pics yet, very nice


----------



## jay sullivent (May 16, 2006)

good picture. thanks. i never noticed that they had so much blue in their wings. is it only visible if the light is hitting it just right?


----------



## 7401R (May 16, 2006)

One of the nicest pics I have ever seen. Great job!

   7


----------



## BuckinFish (May 16, 2006)

like it a lot, keep em comin


----------



## bigswamp (May 16, 2006)

another great one rip...pretty little bird.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2006)

yessir, that`s a purty bird.


----------



## jason308 (May 16, 2006)

Awesome picture! Thanks for sharing! I need some lessons one day when you get time....


----------

